# (Super) Joey and Ethernet



## DBordello (Dec 16, 2006)

It is my understanding that the Joey can communicate with the hopper over ethernet exclusively, if a MoCA connection is not provided. How is the performance? It seems that the MoCA cloud could get crowded pretty quickly, and having the data streaming over a nice switched gigabit lan would be better.

Now, with the Super Joey, that might be a bit more difficult. Has anybody convinced the SJ to use the coax for the sat signals, but toss the network traffic over the ethernet? Maybe I am old-school, this sounds preferable.


----------



## DBordello (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess the simplest way to test this would be to hook up a Super Joey directly to the dish, without an integrator. Therefore, it wouldn't have access to the MoCA cloud. 

Then you could slap it on the ethernet. Anybody with a Super Joey want to give this a shot and compare the performance?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

A SUper Joey with a Tuner is going to HAVE to have a coax connected to it in order to use the tuner. A REGULAR Joey should be able to work with ethernet only as the connection medium between the Joey and it's Hopper. I'd want the Hopper on the same ethernet switch (maybe even one that is semi dedicated to this function) if at all possible.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Super Joey will work on Ethernet.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I just had one installed, and they said it was mandatory to have it connected to the satellite dish.


Ken


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

TV signal obviously requires coax connection to dish, but Hopper/SJ communication can work via Ethernet. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## DBordello (Dec 16, 2006)

I have been running my SJ over ethernet for about a week. I have a direct line to the LNB, and no MoCA cross over. It seems just as happy as ever.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

DBordello said:


> I have been running my SJ over ethernet for about a week. I have a direct line to the LNB, and no MoCA cross over. It seems just as happy as ever.


HMM! That makes me think that it would be simple and SAFE to use a SJ in a two Hopper setup. (Just thinking)


----------

